# Remind Sale; another PSA.



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Good heads up. I'm tempted to pull the trigger on the Solution liner at 30% off and free shipping. Anyone use them?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Good heads up. I'm tempted to pull the trigger on the Solution liner at 30% off and free shipping. Anyone use them?


I actually bought a pair late last season. Been meaning to write up a basic review of my impressions of them. 

What with me still being fairly newb, (..read lack of extensive gear experience) I'm not exactly sure how much objective, intelligent, relevance my opinions about them would carry. But I haven't been able to read anything about them from others with more riding experience, so I figured it would be something. 

They look and feel like a quality built, sturdy product. Two of my original boots stock liners feel soft and flimsy by comparison. There are some aspects of them I think one needs to consider when replacing the boots original liners,.. but after some adjustments, I like mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Lithuania is not even in list of countries


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Have to go finish filming the review of the Liners. Not for everyone but a great solution.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My main issue in all boots not Salomon F series is heel lift. My issue with those is that they have a small toe box. That really doesn't bother me that much when strapped in the board, but if I'm doing much hiking it starts to suck pretty quick. I'd love a boot (or liner) that would offer a tight heel cup with a roomy toe box. My current Celsius Climates were doing fine up until about the 20 day mark and then the dreaded heel lift showed up.

The Solutions fit the bill for that or not?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> My main issue in all boots not Salomon F series is heel lift. My issue with those is that they have a small toe box. That really doesn't bother me that much when strapped in the board, but if I'm doing much hiking it starts to suck pretty quick. I'd love a boot (or liner) that would offer a tight heel cup with a roomy toe box. My current Celsius Climates were doing fine up until about the 20 day mark and then the dreaded heel lift showed up.
> 
> The Solutions fit the bill for that or not?


Just get some 1/4" pva or something similar, cut a bit for under the heel part of your footbed, if thats not enough cut another bit for under the tongue (pull inner tight, put piece of material over the top and do up the boot)
A lil ghetto but worked for me, if you want to go full pro glue that piece to the inside of the tongue.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ETM said:


> Just get some 1/4" pva or something similar, cut a bit for under the heel part of your footbed, if thats not enough cut another bit for under the tongue (pull inner tight, put piece of material over the top and do up the boot)
> A lil ghetto but worked for me, if you want to go full pro glue that piece to the inside of the tongue.


I've just tried all the ghetto tricks and j-bars and all that stuff and nothing seems to last long-term. It just leads to constant further ghetto rigging. It'd be worth dropping $84 on these if they'd solve the problem once and for all.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Linville,.. I'm in way too much pain right now to type too much, (missed my Vicodin dose!)  but I can tell you, although my solution liners do have a pretty snug heel cup. They also have a fairly small toe box. That is the area I've needed the most adjusments made. I've heat molded and stretched mine to accomodate this. Do remember tho, I have a very high volume instep. I need wide shoes and boots, so this might not be the same problem area for you. 

Also, I spoke with Remind before purchasing. I was told as long as they weren't worn riding. I could return them. So if this is something you will be able to feel in your feet right off? You probably won't be stuck with them. Hope that helps!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Might not be an issue for me. My foot is narrow in the heel and fairly average everywhere else. Definitely nowhere near wide anywhere.

As for the pain and meds, I'd be afraid to be on heavy pain meds long. Those things are hell on your body and terribs addictive. Note sure if marijuana is an option for you, but might be worth a shot.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll tell you right now those won't fix your issue. If your ankle is that narrow you just need aftermarket work. My guess is a tongue shim ground specifically to your needs. Then a butterfly wrap and possibly a heel pad over the center and the crescent moon fill in. Then after that if there's still lift add a C bar or Donut to the ankle bone, if that's not working then a j bar. Long story short you just need boot work.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

reminds rule, got the Bigfoot at he end of last season and they actually fixed the (probbaly) plantar fascitis i was having while continuing to ride, now i'm skating in the same pair daily and my feet feel great. thx the headsup, it's time for a fresh pair for this winter...ch-ching


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll tell you right now those won't fix your issue. If your ankle is that narrow you just need aftermarket work. My guess is a tongue shim ground specifically to your needs. Then a butterfly wrap and possibly a heel pad over the center and the crescent moon fill in. Then after that if there's still lift add a C bar or Donut to the ankle bone, if that's not working then a j bar. Long story short you just need boot work.


Where's a good place to go for that here in CO?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Stoked on the sale. I want to hook my pops up with a pair.... and myself as well. Question: Street shoes I wear a 13. My insanos are size 12. Should I order a 12 for my boots or a 13? I'll order my dad a 13 for his regular shoes. Opinions? Advice?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Tatanka Head said:


> Stoked on the sale. I want to hook my pops up with a pair.... and myself as well. Question: Street shoes I wear a 13. My insanos are size 12. Should I order a 12 for my boots or a 13? I'll order my dad a 13 for his regular shoes. Opinions? Advice?


fwiw: I wear 9 in my 32's and 10 in my street shoes. I use the 9-9.5 inserts for everything. Sometimes my big toe can find the edge of the insole in my wider street shoes, but even when hiking downhill it doesn't create a hotspot or any kind of discomfort...then of course they fit super perfect in the boots (snug as a bug in a rug).


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Linville,.. I'm in way too much pain right now to type too much, (missed my Vicodin dose!)  but I can tell you, although my solution liners do have a pretty snug heel cup. They also have a fairly small toe box. That is the area I've needed the most adjusments made. I've heat molded and stretched mine to accomodate this. Do remember tho, I have a very high volume instep. I need wide shoes and boots, so this might not be the same problem area for you.
> 
> Also, I spoke with Remind before purchasing. I was told as long as they weren't worn riding. I could return them. So if this is something you will be able to feel in your feet right off? You probably won't be stuck with them. Hope that helps!


see if youcan get your doc to give you the phenlyn patch. it lasts for 36 hours, so you don't have the up and down of the pills, takes the edge off, but pretty strong stuff at first till body gets used to it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Where's a good place to go for that here in CO?


Larry's down in Boulder would be a good one. Nivek is going to work down at CSG Aurora he might be able to do it. There's a slim chance I'm going to be going back to doing custom boot fitting work up here in Breck. If I do, that would seriously take me about an hour to do for you, but like I said it's a super slim chance I'm going to go back to it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Only one more day on this sale! Ends the 20th. Again,.. Checkout code is Cush!



linvillegorge said:


> ....As for the pain and meds, I'd be afraid to be on heavy pain meds long. Those things are hell on your body and terribs addictive. Note sure if marijuana is an option for you, but might be worth a shot.


Haha! Yeah, Im not happy about that either. Especially since it's only barely managing pain. Im not pain free,.. Just reduced intensity. (Somewhat!) my biggest worry actually is the Tylenol in the Vicodin. Im gonna FRY my liver at these dosages! :huh: I only mentioned it because I was in enough pain that it sas it was difficult to focus and concentrate well enough to write anything coherent! (...my ADD makes that hard enough already!) lol

Back to topic ,...

The thickest, most cushioning insoles Remind has? They take up a Shit ton of volume in your shoes/boots. I couldn't use them in my workboots because they reduced too much volume needed by my foot. They work great in my tenni's. 

Just something to be aware of ppl when picking your insole. If your foot is a snug fit to the shoe/boot? Pick an insole with less cushioning. I got the BigFoot!
Get 'em before it snows people.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Chomps for the heads up! bought me a cush hippie for my work boots. I purchase one last season for my snowboard boots and it was :yahoo: Thanks again,and i hope you'd get a miracle for your back and be stoke for next season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Still debating possibly pulling the trigger on those liners even if they probably won't completely solved my issues.

The only problem is that I ran across these today for 60% off.










As a huge UNC fan, those may be too amazing to pass up.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Still debating possibly pulling the trigger on those liners even if they probably won't completely solved my issues.
> 
> The only problem is that I ran across these today for 60% off.
> 
> ...


link or i didn't happen 

a question for experts. My snowboard boots are comfortable, no pressure points, good sizing etc. but feets gets tired quite soon when I try to teach my GF and spend most of time on toe edge. Is it normal? Insoles could help with this? Or is it just my conditioning to blame? While riding for myself, from edge to edge, nothing similar happens. Had never had any problems with my feet, well except runing in new asics gel kayanos for more than 35mins, both soles gets numb, everytime after 35 mins, no matter outside or on threadmill, but this is just with a new, probably not suitable for me, pair of running shoes.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

No link, local shop.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

kosmoz said:


> link or i didn't happen
> 
> a question for experts. My snowboard boots are comfortable, no pressure points, good sizing etc. but feets gets tired quite soon when I try to teach my GF and spend most of time on toe edge. Is it normal? Insoles could help with this? Or is it just my conditioning to blame? While riding for myself, from edge to edge, nothing similar happens. Had never had any problems with my feet, well except runing in new asics gel kayanos for more than 35mins, both soles gets numb, everytime after 35 mins, no matter outside or on threadmill, but this is just with a new, probably not suitable for me, pair of running shoes.


It could be a number of things. Lack of arch support, muscle fatigue, poor conditioning, etc. etc. 

I know that after years of riding almost every day of the season my slow speed is not on the same level as others, so when I have to go at their pace I get foot cramps.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just got home and tried to order those liners. Website said code is expired. Oh well.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Just got home and tried to order those liners. Website said code is expired. Oh well.


Well that sucks. :huh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shouldn't have drug my feet. If I wanted them I should've already pulled the trigger.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

what about these? GREEN are they good?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Superfeet work well, but don't provide much cushion. They're pretty low profile so I use them in dress shoes and the like. The insoles I've always used are the SOLE Ed Viesturs signature model. Super thick and cushiony with great arch support, but your footwear better be roomy enough to accommodate.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> what about these? GREEN are they good?





linvillegorge said:


> Superfeet work well, but don't provide much cushion. They're pretty low profile so I use them in dress shoes and the like. The insoles I've always used are the SOLE Ed Viesturs signature model. Super thick and cushiony with great arch support, but your footwear better be roomy enough to accommodate.


^this^
...you gotta remember also, This is NO different than any of the boot fitting issues that get discussed here. Everybody's feet are different. Some people just love the super feet and swear by them. I have a pair of them as well, for me and my foot issues, they're only just okay. That's with using them In my tennis shoes or hiking boots. They were absolutely worthless for use in my snowboard boots. 

Whatever else you've got going on, the Remind insoles Seem to work very very well for people who have some real foot/fit problems. Super feet might work fantastic for you, but for a lot of people here they don't do the trick. Check out SnowKlingers thread he loves these Reminds, And many others have posted in that thread Who have problem feet that say the same thing!

I might also mention that even though I have a pair of the Bigfoot insoles, I can't use them in my snowboard boots. I still have to use a custom molded insoles for my feet and my boots. The Bigfoots however work great in my tennis shoes. 

Even using the Remind Solution boot liners I bought, they required me to use my custom molded foot bed To get a comfortable fit. That's just my feet for you! The best you can hope for here is to Check out these threads and see if someone with a foot issue that seems similar to yours and give _their_ solution a try. If it Works, great! If it doesn't work try try try again!!!

*OR,... *As BA Keeps repeating over and over and over again,...

If the option is available to you? Find a good boot fitter and spend a couple hours with him/her getting your fit right!!!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Boot fitters, big variety, good prices - this is all not about my country


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> Boot fitters, big variety, good prices - this is all not about my country


So do we have a language issue here? Or are you just trolling? I keep trying to figure out WTF your frequent and unintelligible _country_ comments has to do with any of the threads you keep commenting on?

What,..? Lithuania has no boot fitters, no board shops? Sucks to be Lithuanian I guess! :dunno:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> So do we have a language issue here? Or are you just trolling? I keep trying to figure out WTF your frequent and unintelligible _country_ comments has to do with any of the threads you keep commenting on?
> 
> What,..? Lithuania has no boot fitters, no board shops? Sucks to be Lithuanian I guess! :dunno:


There is board shops but they dont have insoles and I doubt a lot, that they can do a heat mold  I think I will order some heat moldable insoles from ebay.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I know who the front range ski bootfitter is and how to find him, but I'm unsure if he would be worth even barking up as a skitboot guy.

He is Larry the bootfitter.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

So, last night I sent Remind an email about the code not working. Today I get an email from John Mackens explaining that the code expired at 9pm past night and apologizing for the inconvenience. He included a new code for 30% off for me to use that he's making valid through Wednesday. I just bought those liners and gonna give them a shot.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> So, last night I sent Remind an email about the code not working. Today I get an email from John Mackens explaining that the code expired at 9pm past night and apologizing for the inconvenience. He included a new code for 30% off for me to use that he's making valid through Wednesday. I just bought those liners and gonna give them a shot.


You know I almost suggested that you try that. I had quite an email conversation with John before purchasing my liners. ...if you recall, I told you he gave me every assurance that if the Solutions didn't work, I could return them! 

Really great guys there at Remind! Glad they hooked you up! :thumbsup: That's some solid customer service there!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> So, last night I sent Remind an email about the code not working. Today I get an email from John Mackens explaining that the code expired at 9pm past night and apologizing for the inconvenience. He included a new code for 30% off for me to use that he's making valid through Wednesday. I just bought those liners and gonna give them a shot.


sick, i look forward to seeing them in person. what size did you order?


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Just to chime in on the Solution liner topic:

I bought some to try to solve my fit issues (bony as fuck feet, narrow heels, alien shaped triangle ankles.) But didn't find that they really helped any out of the box. However, they are burly as fuck, they're easily stiffer than some low end boots by themselves, and they really, really resist packing out. I ended up putting about 130 days on them and they're still quite usable, whereas I've generally completely flattened most stock liners after ~50 days.

The most useful part of that characteristic for me is that I could attach foam to the liner, and the liner wouldn't just pack down more in the spots where there was extra foam. So in that regard they're much more customizable and way, way more predictable, which is a huge bonus.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Irahi said:


> Just to chime in on the Solution liner topic:
> 
> I bought some to try to solve my fit issues (bony as fuck feet, narrow heels, alien shaped triangle ankles.) But didn't find that they really helped any out of the box. However, they are burly as fuck, they're easily stiffer than some low end boots by themselves, and they really, really resist packing out. I ended up putting about 130 days on them and they're still quite usable, whereas I've generally completely flattened most stock liners after ~50 days.
> 
> The most useful part of that characteristic for me is that I could attach foam to the liner, and the liner wouldn't just pack down more in the spots where there was extra foam. So in that regard they're much more customizable and way, way more predictable, which is a huge bonus.


This is kind of what I was thinking. If I'm going to end up needing to get custom boot work done, I'd rather do it with a liner that's going to likely last through a couple pairs of boots.

snowklinger, I ordered the 10/10.5.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> This is kind of what I was thinking. If I'm going to end up needing to get custom boot work done, I'd rather do it with a liner that's going to likely last through a couple pairs of boots.
> 
> snowklinger, I ordered the 10/10.5.


+ 1 on what Irahi just said. Linville,.. you won't be disappointed. These things are sturdy as all hell. And being able to do custom fit work on a platform that doesn't just squish down under the pads??? :thumbsup:

I had mine heat molded with an extra toe cap sock on to give me the little extra volume I needed in the toe box. I will probably need to do another heat molding procedure on them as they didn't widen in that area as much as I would have preferred. (…this was late in season so didn't see the rush to get it done again.)

My point being, they really do resist packing out! And even tho it's a stiff, sturdy material? It's still feels like a really comfy cushion under foot! :dunno: :thumbsup:




Oddly enough,… I _still_ needed a custom insole to replace the stock one that shipped with it! :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone know which insole those liners ship with? I'm sure I could use my SOLEs if needed.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Does anyone know which insole those liners ship with? I'm sure I could use my SOLEs if needed.


They ship with a generic, no named Remind insole. It's actually a bit ironic. Like every other SB boot,.. This company has a shitty (...by comparison to the rest of their line,) footbed! :blink:

It's actually OK, just not for use in their liner! :dunno: :laugh:
I put mine in a pair of my tennis shoes. They feel pretty good in them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! That's pretty weak.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

no, they ship with cushes, the lower end one, afaik


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> no, they ship with cushes, the lower end one, afaik


possibly. doesn't look like the ones I got. mine are plain generic grey. no logo, no graphics.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Got my Solution liners yesterday. Heads up to anyone buying these, they run SMALL. I ordered the 10-10.5 and wear a 10 snowboard boot. They're too small lengthwise. My toes are curled up in them like I'm wearing climbing shoes. Gonna have to exchange.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay, weirdly enough after pulling them out of my boots and trying them bootless, they're plenty long enough. I think I may actually need to go a size down as I think the issue may be some excess material in the toe scrunching up.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Got my Solution liners yesterday. Heads up to anyone buying these, they run SMALL. I ordered the 10-10.5 and wear a 10 snowboard boot. They're too small lengthwise. My toes are curled up in them like I'm wearing climbing shoes. Gonna have to exchange.


Huh? I'm sure I got the 10-10.5's and I wear a 10.5 shoe. I haven't had that problem. Might have been a wrong size in wrong box type thing?? Of course you still def have to return 'em either way!

Sorry to hear that. :thumbsdown: Bummer!

I would ask Remind to double check the size of the returned liner when they get it. Just to insure you don't mistakenly get something that actually _is_ too big for your foot. Just a thought! Oh,… did you get any footbeds to maybe do a rough compare against?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

interdasting.

My only point of reference was the original Remind guy like a year ago who said he rode 9's in 32 Lashed (which I have) and supposedly he put the 9-9.5 liner in it. Luck doode.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fixed it. Trimmed about 1/4" off of the insole. The insole was slightly too big and once inserted into the boot the tip of the toe was curling up slightly.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Fixed it. Trimmed about 1/4" off of the insole. The insole was slightly too big and once inserted into the boot the tip of the toe was curling up slightly.


Oh Fuck!! Yes! I totally forgot! :blush: _DOH!!_ 
I had to do the exact same thing with my custom insole. Dude! I am so sorry. I completely spaced in that!! hmy: Glad you found the fix yourself and saved the time and hassle! :thumbsup: Damn that's embarrassing! 





(....so much for counting on good reliable advice from members with the same gear!). I need a really good FacePalm meme here! :blush:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, and chomps was right about the width. Don't even think about these things if you have wide feet. Great for me, but if your feet are wide they're probably not going to be happy.


----------

